# أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة



## عز الإسلام (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

لي ثلاث أسئلة أود أن أسألكم إياها و أريد الجواب عنها بدون تعقيم ولا استهزاء  
السؤال الأول وهو سهل للغاية 

من هو 
الذي خلق ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وجعل من الماء كل شيء حيا ؟؟


2-   من الأكثر في هذه الحياة الدنيا 
المسلمون أم المسيحيين؟؟؟

3-  من الأكثر الذين ترونهم الأكثر دخولا في ديانة معينة  
المسيح هم الأغلبية في دخول الإسلام أم المسلمون هم الأغلبية في دخول المسيحية 

4- من الأكثر في عدد الصلوات  أهي صلاة المسيحية أكثر أم صلاة المسلمين 

و أنتظر الرد منكم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## فيفيان فايز (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

أولا الله سبحانه وتعالى هو خالق كل شئ
ثانيا الديانه الاكثر فى العالم هم المسيحيين وذلك بناءا على الاحصائيات 
ثالثا المعلن للناس ان الاكثر يذهبون للإسلام اما الواقع ربما يكون عكس ذلك ويمكنكم مشاهدة القنوات الفضائية
رابعا المسيحيون بيصلوا سبع صلوات وكمان الكتاب المقدس يوصى الانسان المسيحى بالصلاه فى كل وقت (إفرحوا كل حين صلوا بلا إنقطاع ), (ينبغى ان يصلى كل حين ولا يمل ) ودى ايات من الانجيل


----------



## عز الإسلام (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

هههههههههههههه
المنطق المنطق


----------



## عز الإسلام (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

عن أي إحصائيات تتكلم  تكلم بالمرجعية و المصادر


----------



## enass (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*



عز الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لي ثلاث أسئلة أود أن أسألكم إياها و أريد الجواب عنها بدون تعقيم ولا استهزاء
> السؤال الأول وهو سهل للغاية
> ...


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

B][/b] 1-  لاتدينوا لكى لا تدانوا ، لانكم بالدينونة التى بها تدينون تدانون ( أنجيل متى 7 : 1 )
2-  ولكن كثيرين أولون يكونون آخرين وآخرون أولين ( أنجيل متى 19 :30 )
3- سأل واحد من اليهودالسيد المسيح : يامعلم أية وصية هى العظمى فى الناموس .فقال له يسوع تحب الرب إلهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك . هذة هى الوصية الاولى والعظمى .والثانية مثلها .تحب قريبك كنفسك .بهاتين الوصيتين يتعلق الناموس كلة والانبياء (أنجيل متى 22 : 36 ،40 )
                                 ربنا لا يهتم بالكم لكن بالفعل


----------



## pariah12 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*



enass قال:


> عز الإسلام قال:
> 
> 
> > SIZE][/B]
> ...


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*



عز الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لي ثلاث أسئلة أود أن أسألكم إياها و أريد الجواب عنها بدون تعقيم ولا استهزاء
> السؤال الأول وهو سهل للغاية
> ...


 

اتمنى ان اكون اجبتك :t31:


----------



## enass (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*



pariah12 قال:


> enass قال:
> 
> 
> > # Christianity: 2.1 billion
> ...


----------



## الملك أبجر (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*



> - من الأكثر في عدد الصلوات أهي صلاة المسيحية أكثر أم صلاة المسلمين



صلاة واحدة في اليوم بصدق تغني عن 5 صلاوات في اليوم!!!!

ليس بالعدد يا حبيبي....

المهم ان تكون خاشع لله.....


----------



## Twin (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ عز*

*أعتقد أنك أول من خرقت ما طلبت بقولك هذا*​


عز الإسلام قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> المنطق المنطق


*فأنت تناقض نفسك*​


عز الإسلام قال:


> و أريد الجواب عنها بدون تعقيم ولا استهزاء


*غريبة فعلاً *
*عامة نأتي لأسألتك التي لا ترتقي للرد .... مع أحترامي لشخصك*​


عز الإسلام قال:


> لي ثلاث أسئلة أود أن أسألكم إياها


*أهم ثلاثة أم أربعة ؟*​


عز الإسلام قال:


> السؤال الأول وهو سهل للغاية
> من هو
> الذي خلق ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وجعل من الماء كل شيء حيا ؟؟


*سواي أيه وسبع سموات أيه *
*أنت هنا بسم مسيحي بمنتدي مسيحي فعلي الأقل لا تأتي بمعلومات غريبة لا نؤمن بها **الله هو الخالق*​

عز الإسلام قال:


> 2- من الأكثر في هذه الحياة الدنيا
> المسلمون أم المسيحيين؟؟؟


*عروستي *
*تتوقع أنت مين ؟*​


عز الإسلام قال:


> 3- من الأكثر الذين ترونهم الأكثر دخولا في ديانة معينة
> المسيح هم الأغلبية في دخول الإسلام أم المسلمون هم الأغلبية في دخول المسيحية


*طب ما دمت جوبت نفسك وعارف الأجابة*
*طيب برافو عايز مننا أيه ؟*​


عز الإسلام قال:


> 4- من الأكثر في عدد الصلوات أهي صلاة المسيحية أكثر أم صلاة المسلمين


*يا حبيبي صلواتكم الخمسة أوعي تنسي أنهم فرض مش حب*
*أحنا بنصلي كل حين ولا نمل كما أوصنا المسيح له كل المجد*
*ولو علي العدد أحنا بنصلي سبع صلوات بمحبة مش فرض*

*أنتهت أسألتك السهله*

*فهل هناك الأصعب أم سنظل وكننا في نزهة*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة
*


----------



## fredyyy (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

*أستاذ / عز*
*... بدون تعقيم ولا استهزاء *

*لماذا وضعت نفسك بين من يستحقون الإستهزاء ؟ هل ليس لديك ثقة بالنفس ؟*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

من هو الذي خلق ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وجعل من الماء كل شيء حيا ؟؟*

*المسيح هو الذي خلق الأرض *

*السماوات ثلاثة فقط (سماء الطيور - سماء الفلك - سماء بيت الآب)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

2- من الأكثر في هذه الحياة الدنيا المسلمون أم المسيحيين؟؟؟*

*السؤال خطأ والأصح أن تقول *

*ما هو عدد الأحياء بالنسبة للأموات فالمسيح قال :*

*يوحنا  10 : 10 *
*...  وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ. *

*أو ما هو عدد الأصحاء بالنسبة للمرضى فالمسيح قال :*

*مرقس  2 : 17 *
*فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ لَهُمْ «لاَ يَحْتَاجُ الأَصِحَّاءُ إِلَى طَبِيبٍ بَلِ الْمَرْضَى. لَمْ آتِ لأَدْعُوَ أَبْرَاراً بَلْ خُطَاةً إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ». *


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (14 مارس 2008)

من هو 
1-الذي خلق ما في الأرض جميعا ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات وجعل من الماء كل شيء حيا ؟؟


المسيح الواحد الصمد :smil12:

2- من الأكثر في هذه الحياة الدنيا 
المسلمون أم المسيحيين؟؟؟

المسيحيين طبعا... 2.1 بليون مسيحي منور مقابل1.5 بليون مسلم ضال

3- من الأكثر الذين ترونهم الأكثر دخولا في ديانة معينة 
المسيح هم الأغلبية في دخول الإسلام أما المسلمون هم الأغلبية في دخول المسيحية 

المسلمين الذين يدخلون المسيحية طبعا..لان المسلم اللي يترك دينه..هذا يواجه مشاكل صعبة..فالمسلم المرتد يسوى الف مسيحي يترك دينه لان المسيحي يقدر يترك دينه بأي وقت اما المسلم ف ما يقدر لان يقتل....انتم فقط افتحوا الطريق و ثاني يوم راح تلاقو نص البلد صاروا مسيحية :t33:

4- من الأكثر في عدد الصلوات أهي صلاة المسيحية أكثر أم صلاة المسلمين 

المسيحية طبعا...المسلمين يصلون فقط 5 مرات لان الههم مبرمج و يكون متواجد هالاوقات..انما نحن نصلي في كل حين لان الله موجود في كل حين :smil12:

و أنتظر الرد منكم ؟؟؟؟

رديت بعد في شي ثاني :t13:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Major_religious_groups

33% في العالم هم مسيحين و لله الحمد و 20% مسلمين 
13% الهندوسية 6% الدين الشعبي الصيني و 5% البوذية


----------



## nasr allah (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

********************
*هذا تحذير أخير يا نصر*
*حرر بواسطة المشرف*


----------



## fredyyy (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

*عن ماذا تتكلم *

*عن شخص نصَّب نفسه ......... ؟*

*عن من إستخَّف به مزيع قناة الجزيرة لعباراته الساذجة ؟*

*عن من يريد تغيير قانون الله ؟ ... إنه يتاج الى التوبة والرجوع الى المسيح كخاطي*


----------



## Twin (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ عز*

*أين أنت يا اخ عز*
*نحن في أنتظار ردودك وتعليقاتك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## nasr allah (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

الاخوه جميعا انا اسف لن استطيع الاستمرار معكم هنا وانتم تحذفون ردودى يا اخى سيب ردى زى ما هو ورد عليه انما انت تحذف ردود انا اعتبرها صميم الاسئله هذا هو تشتيت المواضيع الحقيقى اذا كنتم ستستمرون فى حذف ردودى فى كل موضوع وتغلقون مواضيع هنا وهناك فانى ساضطر ان ارحل عن منتداكم نهائيا فانتم تذكرونى ببيت شعر للشاعر نزار قبانى يقول فيه....

اذا كنا سنبقى ايها الساده ليوم الدين 
مختلفين حول كتابة الهمزه
وحول قصيده نسبت الى عمر ابن كلثوم
اذا كنا سنقرا مرة اخرى قصائدنا التى كنا قرئناها
ونضع مرة اخرى حروف النصب والجر التى كنا وضعناها
اذا كنا سنكذب مرة اخرى ونخدع مرة اخرى الجماهير التى كنا خدعناها
ونرعد مرة اخرى ولا سطر  
سأجمع كل اوراقى واعتذر.... !!!!!!!


----------



## fredyyy (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

*نصر*

*لا تكتب كلمات يلومك عليها أحد *

*ولا تحلي كلماتك بمعتقدات أفسدت شعوباً *

*وأهاجت دولاً عل بعضها وسلبت أخرى لقمة العيش *

*الله يريد لك أن تكون شخصاً نافعاً للمجتمع فهل ترفض أم تقبل*


----------



## Twin (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ نصر*


nasr allah قال:


> الاخوه جميعا انا اسف لن استطيع الاستمرار معكم هنا وانتم تحذفون ردودى يا اخى سيب ردى زى ما هو ورد عليه انما انت تحذف ردود انا اعتبرها صميم الاسئله !


*أخي فلتعتبرها أنت ما تكون*
*فلك الحق في ذلك*
*ولكن من وجهة نظري أنا كمشرف للقسم أنها تشتيت للموضوع وتطاول علي الأخرين *
*فما كتبته أنت بأول مشاركة عن تحول المسيحين للأسلام كلام مغاوط وغير صادق*
*وأنما أنت تستقي هذا من منتديات وأفواه ترفض النور وتبتغي الكذب فلذلك أعذرك*
*وبالنسبة لمشاركتك عن مكسيموس هذا من هو "أتؤمن أنت به وتستشهد بأقواله لمجرد انه قال انه راي نبي الأسلام وهو يحبه" فإن كنت تؤمن به وبما يقول فنحن لا نؤمن به وبما يقول *
*أما لو كنت لا تؤمن به وبما يقول فلماذا تستشهد به ؟*
*مكسيموس هذا اراد التقرب بهذا للحكومة المصرية والمسلمين كي يكون ولكن ما بني علي باطل فهو باطل*​


nasr allah قال:


> هذا هو تشتيت المواضيع الحقيقى اذا كنتم ستستمرون فى حذف ردودى فى كل موضوع وتغلقون مواضيع هنا وهناك فانى ساضطر ان ارحل عن منتداكم نهائيا !


*قبل أن ترحل ياليتك تقرأ قوانين المنتدي وقوانين القسام الخاصة*
*وياليتك تتذكر انك هنا من أجل الأنارة المهوبه من المسيح له كل المجد لك بواسطتنا فنحن منتدي تبشيري صرف ..... أوك*
*راجع نفسك يا أخي *
*وتذكر أن كل يوم يمضي من عمرك أنما هو أقتراب من النهاية *
*وأنا من كل قلبي أدعوا لك أن تبصر نور إله الإله يسوع المسيح الذي بدونه لا خلاص علي الأرض أو بالسماء*
*فيليتك تفكر في ما أقوله لك وياليتك تطرح كل ما في قلبك وعلقك من اوهام وافكار قد تؤدي بك في النهاية الي الهلاك البدي*
*فكر بهدوء يا أخي من أجل حياتك وصدقني لن تندم*

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

رد على الاخ نصر الى غوى يسأل بس معوز يقراء جيدا قبل المجادلة
الله حرم القتل ، السرقة حرام و الشهوة حرااااااااااام وانت تامن بالانجبل والتوراة

*************
*أخ رؤوف لامكان هنا لأي شئ أسلامي *
*هذا قسم للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية فقط*
*حرر بواسطة المشرف*

ارجو اجابة عقلنية ذى قولك


----------



## nasr allah (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

اخى تيوان اذا كنت لا تريد الاجابه على سؤال الاخ عز يا ليتك كنت مسحت السؤال لماذا تركت السؤال والان تلوم عليا الاجابه انتم جاوبتم باحصائيات وارقام والبحرين كام فى الميه ومصر كام فى الميه وبتقولوا ان فى مسلمين بيتنصروا مش عايزنى اثبت بالدليل القاطع ان العكس هو الصحيح ان النصارى هما اللى بيسلموا ده مش عدل ثم ان الراجل محسوب عليكم مش مسلم مليش دعوه بقى اذا كان هو ضال ولازم يتوب الراجل مسيحى ووصل لدرجه من العلم انه درس لاهوت  ووصل انه بقى انبا او رتبه دينيه يعنى عارف هو بيقول ايه بس يعنى يا اخى  خلى فرص الحوار متساويه  مترد وسيب المشاركه زى ما هى ايه يعنى هو انا غلطت فى ايه وبعدين الكلام اللى انا قولته بيمثل الاجابه عن احد الاسئله المطروحه مش خارج السياق شكرا


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

معليش إلى معارف يقول عدس ، رتبة ايه وانبا اية 
للاسف وضعت ثلاثة اسئلة وقد حذفهم المشرف وانا احترم رأية علشان السيد المسيح علمنا الطاعة 
وانا اعلم لو قراءة الاسئلة لحزنة على نفسك ( ياتايون أسلامى )


----------



## nasr allah (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

************
*فد حذرتك من قبل وانت لم تبالي*

*عفواً قد تم حجب هويتك ليومين فقط لتحديك الأدارة*
*تابعنا فيها أخي نصر كي تتعلم*


----------



## eman88 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

اولا حسب الاحصائيات الي عملوها قبل فترة طلعت نسبة المسيحية اكبر ليس بكثير لكنهم اكثر
2 نسبة دخول المسيحة كبيرة وخاصة من الخليج وكذلك هنالك مسيحيون يدخلون الاسلام يعني مش معرف مين اكثر لانو في ناس بتعتنق الدين بالسر يعني مستحيل ينعرف وبعدين هذا الاشي ما بقرر مين احسن المسيحية والاسلام يعني كون عرف


----------



## fredyyy (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

*فعلاً أخت إيمان *

*هل تذكرين ما قاله إيليا :*

*رومية  11 : 3 , 4*

*يَا رَبُّ قَتَلُوا أَنْبِيَاءَكَ وَهَدَمُوا مَذَابِحَكَ وَبَقِيتُ أَنَا وَحْدِي وَهُمْ يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسِي*
*لَكِنْ مَاذَا يَقُولُ لَهُ الْوَحْيُ أَبْقَيْتُ لِنَفْسِي سَبْعَةَ آلاَفِ رَجُلٍ لَمْ يُحْنُوا رُكْبَةً لِبَعْلٍ*

*الإحصاء البشري لم يبقى أحد (صفر)*

*الإحصاء الإلهي 7000 رجل لم يحنوا ركبة لبعل *

*المهم من أي فريق أنت .... من الناجين .... أم من الهالكين*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

الأخ الفاضل / عز
ماذا تعنى بقولك :  (( ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن سبع سماوات ))


----------



## nasr allah (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

رفع حجب عضويتى ولم ارى داعى لحجب عضويتى من الاساس ولكن هذا رأى الاداره فليكن الحجب ولكن معرض ردى لم يتناول الاساءه لاحد نهائيا انما كان ردى فى منتهى العمليه ارجوا  منكم تقبل كل الاراء  اذا كانت لا تخرج عن الذوق العام وده طلب  رجاء مش تحدى ولكن اصرارى الان هو المساواه  بين الجميع من الاخ المشرف  وحذف الاوصاف التى وصفنى بها الاخ رؤف لان هذا حقى اريد حذف لفظين الاول  انى (تيوان اسلامى ) وحذف ( انى غويت اسأل) لانها تحمل اساءه لى شخصيا واعتقد ان المنتدى يجب ان يرتقى عن هذه الالفاظ لانه واجهه للمسيحين وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

*نصر *

*لا تنسى أنك ضيف في المنتدى المسيحي *

*والضيف لا يرتب بيت الـمُـضيف *

*تكلم ب**الكلمات التي لا يلومك أحد عليها *

*وكن موضوعي ومركز لتستفيد*


----------



## nasr allah (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

اخى العزيز هو عشان انا ضيف تشتمونى انا بطالب المشرف بحذف العبارات اللى اسائت ليا وبحذف كل ما اساء  للدين الاسلامى او اى دين واطالب كل مشرف ان يكون على مستوى المسؤليه ويحذف فى قسمه كل اساءه للانبياء والاديان نحن نتحاور انما كده قاعدين نسب بعض 

اين اخلاق المحبه والسلام ؟؟  

اطالب بحذف كل اساءه وشكران لك اخى المشرف  على روحك الجميله فى رسالتك لى وانا اشاطرك ما فيها كلها من مشاعر ..


----------



## Michael (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

تعدّ المسيحية من أكثر الديانات شيوعاً وبأتباع يربون على المليارين مسيحي​


----------



## رؤوف حبيب (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

عزيزى الاخ نصر : أقدم اعتزارى 
1- كلمة ( تايوان إسلامى ) أغضبتك !!!!! ، هل مسلمى تايوان كفار ؟ حشااااااااااااا فمنهم عباقرى ومفكريين ومبدعين 
 2- اما حكاية الآنبا إلى بتكلم عليه ده ولا آنبا ولا حاجة بالنسبة لاى مسيحى ارثوذكسى ، الآبنا ده رجل عادى متزوج وله اولاد وليس      راهب ( الانبا لابد ان يكون راهب )  كل من اشترى لبس كهنوت                               يبقى آنبا جميل خالص  ، عرف يأخ نصر ده عامل ذى
 ( الشيخ ريشة الطبال بامبابة )  انا شفته كنت انت صغير أو لسه ما اتولت اسال عنه , وعن الظواهرى واعوانه كل واحد يربى ذقنة ويلبس طاقيه بيضاء وجلباب نقوله ياشيخ ماشاء الله و لا هم خريجى ازهر   ... 
                يا فرحت الى بيدعموهم لخراب  مصر .... مصر 
                    يقول الكتاب المقدس : مبارك شعبى مصر 
3- اما عن التعدد ليس بالعدد ندخل الجنة كما يقول البعض ولكن  بالاعمال مع الله ونفسك والاخرين
   ولكن كثيرين أولون يكونون آخرين وآخرون أولين                                       (  أنجيل متى 19 :30)

                       ركز وتأمل فى الآية جيدا
                                      أقدم إعتزارى حتى لاتحسب خطية اهانة
                             سمحنى يارب ، واقبل  إعتزارى يا اخى نصر


----------



## Twin (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*كالعادة يتشتت السؤال *
*فالأخوة الملسلمين بارعون في هذا ونحن نجيب بدون أي تردد*

*عامة لن أحذف أو احرر*
*أنا اطلب فقط أن نلتزم بمحور السؤال*

*الأخ عز سأل ونحن أجبناه فهل ننتظر تعقيبه ام نعتبره رحل لعدم قدرته*

*في أنتظارك اخ عز*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## ثاوفيلس (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أربع أسئلة أريد الاجابة عنها  بصراحة*



عز الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لي ثلاث أسئلة أود أن أسألكم إياها و أريد الجواب عنها بدون تعقيم ولا استهزاء
> السؤال الأول وهو سهل للغاية
> ...



سلام ونعمه
هل تبحث عن خلاص نفسك ام عن الاحصائيات شئ غريب جدا
ياحاج عز روح دور على خلاص نفسك الاول ربنا خلقلك عقل هيحسبك عليه في اليوم الاخير


----------

